# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello World

## Tolst

Hello everybody! 
My name is Mike and I speak fluent English and Spanish. I would like to make Russian my third language and master it fully. I am looking forward to sharing my knowledge and exchanging resources with the rest of you as we move along our language learning journey!  ::

----------

